# any one know about vaginal prolapse???



## Jessica84

A couple of nights ago luca had a vaginal prolapse, went back in when she got up and has not come back out till today, when she lays down. I noticed today she had a little clear mucus with a tiny bit of blood, and she was kinda acting like she was in pre labor, the far away look, heavy breathing, but no pushing. I have a hard time finding the ligs in these boers, and I dont know the exact day she got bred, I know it was between sheep, jan 31 and suzy the 10th. I was looking at it when she was laying down and could see a hole with maybe mucus, maybe a sack, but the hole was not too big. I read to put sugar on it to get the swelling down, but if I did this and she is close to kidding will this mess her up? Can she even give birth? So basicaly if anyone has had this before, PLEASE TALK TO ME!!! I am freaking out.


----------



## keren

OK vaginal prolapses ... not pretty but nothing to be overly scared about so breathe ... and read on ...

1. The general rule of thumb is that if it sticks out when she sits down but goes back in when she stands and walks, its ok. If it doesnt go back in then you need to do something. Sometimes you are lucky and its the first case until they kid, but usually they get worse to the point where you need to do something.

2. The prolapse will prevent her passing urine, and passing the kid/s when it is time. It also has the potential for infection as it gets muck all stuck to it, and will become painful if left 'out' due to the skin drying and cracking etc. They will push and strain with it because it is so uncomfortable.

3. It needs to be put back in, and unless you or someone you know are experienced in this, you will need a vet (sorry). Its sometimes really hard to put it back in and you need to know what you are doing. They will sometimes also need an epidural to get it back in if they are straining alot.

4. There are a couple of different options once it is put back in. You can leave it and hope for the best - sometimes this works but usually she will prolapse again. You can have the vet stitch her up - yep, thats right stitch. The vet will put a couple of stitches across her vulva. You need to watch her closely and when she starts to kid, cut the stitch otherwise she will tear her vulva. I've had good success with stitching them but I've also had some does prolapse again and just tear the stitches and half their vulva off. The third option is a sheep bearing retainer - here's a link. http://www.geoffandrewsdirect.com/sheep ... -1872.html You (or the vet) inserts the paddle end into her vulva, it holds the prolapse in there. In sheep it is tied to their wool to keep it in, in goats I put a dog harness on them, and tie it to that using string. I have a picture of my doe wearing it somewhere, will post it when I find it. The nice thing about these is that they can kid with it in, in my experience they will push the retainer out about half an hour before they push the kid out, or the kid coming out will push it out. So if you arent there when she kids, its not a huge worry.

5. There are several things that cause prolapses. Over fat does are prone to prolapsing. Short bodied does are prone to prolapsing. Does carrying large litters (triplets or more) are more likely to prolapse. But the overwhelming reason I have found for vaginal prolapse is calcium deficiency. I have always given CMPK and found it really helps does with prolapses. I have also found that if my calcium supplementation is spot on during pregnancy, it greatly reduces prolapses.

6. Many people say that prolapses are genetic, that the doe will continue to prolapse each and every year and she should be culled, as well as any female progeny from her. Personally I disagree, given the huge role I have found calcium plays in it. My suggestion would be, if she is a particularly good doe or a special favourite, keep her for another year, breed her again and make sure her nutrition is up to scratch, and see how she goes. If she prolapses again then I would cull her. But I've done this plenty of times and have not had does that prolapse twice.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you so much... Hers so far is just when she lays down, but when I checked her before bed was laying down and it was in. good idea about the dog harness....I will order a sheep bearing retainer right now.... I wouldnt say that she is over weight, there might be 3 in her, but am guessing just 2, so maybe its because of the calcium, I have the drench and I have 'calcium gluuconate 23% solution', its injectable and says its for an aid in the treatment for milk fever in cattle, which one would you give??


----------



## liz

I had a pygmy/nigerian doe that prolapsed 2 weeks before her due date...I did end up having my vet out to put in a purse string stitch, I snipped it 10 days later and she ended up delivering triplets 2 days early...the fact that she had triplets was why she prolapsed, her short body wasn't able to fit 3 comfortably.

How far along is she?


----------



## Jessica84

Her due date is any day from today to the 9th, I didnt write down the date, but Im prettie sure she was bred between sheep and suzie, who is due the 10th


----------



## liz

Watch her, she may go sooner than expected, also...have some iodine wash on hand as well, just in the case that you'll need to wash and swollen tissues after the delivery.

Sugar helps too...it shrinks the swelling and keeps the tissue moist.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok so put sugar on after she has the kids.....She shouldnt have a problem having the kids with this? Im sure itll be popin out right along with the kids, although It didnt come out all day....I have a prolapse harness, and sheep thing comming, figured even if this goes away wouldnt hurt to have one on hand


----------



## keren

Hi Jessica, Í've never done the sugar thing personally, seems to me a good way to feed bacteria and lead to an infection ... 

I would however wash it with iodine if needed. Watch for infection due to foreign material as she pops it in and out. 

Sorry I dont know about the two calcium sources you mentioned, sounds like she is only slightly calcium deficient or that the prolapse is simply due to being very heavy in kid, so I would lean towards giving an oral supplement if you have it, something like a loose mineral or even a block that is high in calcium - something she can pick at herself to get the right amount she needs. 

Fingers crossed she kids soon and your worries will all be over


----------



## Jessica84

I've been washing with warm water, so will add iodine..... Hopeful this thing keeps staying in, or yes kids would be nice to lol


----------



## liz

What I meant about the sugar...wash any protruding tissue with an iodine rinse to remove debris, pouring white sugar over the exposed tissue BEFORE birth and if it is too big to retract when she stands will help shrink the tissue enough to allow it to go back in.

As far as the prolapse causing issues at delivery, sometimes it does but most often the doe delivers fine...my doe delivered 3 girls PDQ and the swollen tissues didn't return. She had previously delivered 3 sets of twins with no problems


----------



## Jessica84

Ok ill do the wash/ sugar today if It comes out, even then shes getting a little testy about the washing, so if it comes out hopfuly she stays down long enough to do it....thank you guys so much!


----------



## Jessica84

Stayed out side all day watching her with iodine water and sugar, and never came out. She even layed down with her butt down hill and everything was good. Her ligs come and go, seriously threw out the day, so maybe the kids just lay a certain way to make her prolapse at times???


----------



## keren

How is your doe feeling now?

yes they could have been positioned badly putting more pressure on her causing the prolapse


----------



## Jessica84

thank you! She is doing great! she had her kids, had labored a bit by the time I got to her, But it stayed in place during and after the birth. Other then Bleeding a bit, did fine.


----------



## milk and honey

So Glad to hear all this about treatment of prolapse... I have a doe due in about 10 days, and she's bulging dangerously... I hope she can hold the kids and her vag. in for a week more....!


----------



## keren

yay thats awesome to hear!

milk and honey, I'm crossing my fingers for you and your doe!


----------



## Jessica84

There is a site that I read about the prolapse, for when the kids come if the uterus comes with the kids to with one hand push the uterus in and pull with other hand. I would get one of those sheep things and a dog harness like keren said in her first post just incase she still prolapses after the kids come. Im wishing for the best for you guys, and hope your not freaking out as bad as I was lol.


----------



## liz

At this point Jessica84...there should be no worries about her prolapsing, kids are a couple days old and since it was just vaginal tissue that was swollen and bulged, that should be minimized now. She may or may not do this with future freshenings though.


----------



## ljatsoh

Thanks for all the posts on this. This is our first year with goats and our 3 year old nanny has a prolapse. My luck is such that the first kidding would have some complication and this has helped ease my mind a little.


----------



## Zarafia

I have only ever read of vaginal prolapses in horses before. They need a vet. Before the vet gets there you are supposed to use a bedsheet to hold things up.
Glad to see that everything was okay with your doe! Congrats!
On the sugar thing, sugar can actually be a great tool! I never fear using it in terms of feeding bacteria, externally, where I can wash things and keep them clean. It works a lot like salt in terms of it's density. It draws things (like moisture, puss and mucus) out, even through tissue, and it's a lot less irritating to sensitive tissue than salts are. The only time I am nervous about sugars is when I'm dealing with a bird (especially a baby) with crop issues. And that is all internal.
My good, old farrier (horseshoer) has always sworn by sugar as a remedy for abscessed hooves and horse wounds. He is just darned right ! I've seen it!


----------



## Goat momma

I have an expecting goat that has a vaginal prolapse. It is as big as a large softball!. It goes back in when she stands but her area is very poochy and she has a small amount of blood dripping today! I’m so nervous. It’s her first kidding. I did the iodine wash and sugar. She seems very uncomfortable.


----------



## Goat momma

I’m wondering if I should be giving her an antibiotic. I have pen g. Will this be harmful to the kids?


----------



## ksalvagno

I wouldn't do antibiotics at this point.


----------



## Goat momma

keren said:


> OK vaginal prolapses ... not pretty but nothing to be overly scared about so breathe ... and read on ...
> 
> 1. The general rule of thumb is that if it sticks out when she sits down but goes back in when she stands and walks, its ok. If it doesnt go back in then you need to do something. Sometimes you are lucky and its the first case until they kid, but usually they get worse to the point where you need to do something.
> 
> 2. The prolapse will prevent her passing urine, and passing the kid/s when it is time. It also has the potential for infection as it gets muck all stuck to it, and will become painful if left 'out' due to the skin drying and cracking etc. They will push and strain with it because it is so uncomfortable.
> 
> 3. It needs to be put back in, and unless you or someone you know are experienced in this, you will need a vet (sorry). Its sometimes really hard to put it back in and you need to know what you are doing. They will sometimes also need an epidural to get it back in if they are straining alot.
> 
> 4. There are a couple of different options once it is put back in. You can leave it and hope for the best - sometimes this works but usually she will prolapse again. You can have the vet stitch her up - yep, thats right stitch. The vet will put a couple of stitches across her vulva. You need to watch her closely and when she starts to kid, cut the stitch otherwise she will tear her vulva. I've had good success with stitching them but I've also had some does prolapse again and just tear the stitches and half their vulva off. The third option is a sheep bearing retainer - here's a link. http://www.geoffandrewsdirect.com/sheep ... -1872.html You (or the vet) inserts the paddle end into her vulva, it holds the prolapse in there. In sheep it is tied to their wool to keep it in, in goats I put a dog harness on them, and tie it to that using string. I have a picture of my doe wearing it somewhere, will post it when I find it. The nice thing about these is that they can kid with it in, in my experience they will push the retainer out about half an hour before they push the kid out, or the kid coming out will push it out. So if you arent there when she kids, its not a huge worry.
> 
> 5. There are several things that cause prolapses. Over fat does are prone to prolapsing. Short bodied does are prone to prolapsing. Does carrying large litters (triplets or more) are more likely to prolapse. But the overwhelming reason I have found for vaginal prolapse is calcium deficiency. I have always given CMPK and found it really helps does with prolapses. I have also found that if my calcium supplementation is spot on during pregnancy, it greatly reduces prolapses.
> 
> 6. Many people say that prolapses are genetic, that the doe will continue to prolapse each and every year and she should be culled, as well as any female progeny from her. Personally I disagree, given the huge role I have found calcium plays in it. My suggestion would be, if she is a particularly good doe or a special favourite, keep her for another year, breed her again and make sure her nutrition is up to scratch, and see how she goes. If she prolapses again then I would cull her. But I've done this plenty of times and have not had does that prolapse twice.


How much C.M.P.K. do you give a goat?


----------



## Goatzrule

Do you have a picture? I think I know what youre talking about but not sure if its excatly a prolapse. We had it happen with a doe that would stand on her hind legs a lot


----------



## toth boer goats

CMPK gel, I give my boer goats 30 to 60 cc orally 1 or 2 x a day depending on severity.

After she kids, it would be a good idea, to give antibiotics because when it comes out and goes back in, it does take in bacteria.


----------



## Goat momma

toth boer goats said:


> CMPK gel, I give my boer goats 30 to 60 cc orally 1 or 2 x a day depending on severity.
> 
> After she kids, it would be a good idea, to give antibiotics because when it comes out and goes back in, it does take in bacteria.


The stuff we bought say says it is for cattle. Then when we tried to find info on it there were several people that stated that it is caustic for goats and it burns their mouth. Is this the same stuff?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, the same.
It does burn their throat.
They hate it and may thrash around with their head. 
Be sure she gets it down the throat and not spit it all out.
I follow up with a few syringe fulls of water so it dilutes the burn and it helps to subside it.


----------



## Goat momma

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, the same.
> It does burn their throat.
> They hate it and may thrash around with their head.
> Be sure she gets it down the throat and not spit it all out.
> I follow up with a few syringe fulls of water so it dilutes the burn and it helps to subside it.


I'll give it a try. Thank you for your reply


----------



## toth boer goats

No problem.


----------

